# Newbie with some questions



## norman1979 (Nov 24, 2016)

I had my first attempt at machine polishing a car on the weekend. It was a faded red Corsa and I am a total newbie so be patient with me

1. I used a borrowed Moss Polisher (quick google suggests this is a random orbital). I noticed that it was quite difficult to keep in control of it at speed 2 and 3. Is it normally that hard work and difficult to control? Do I need to apply more pressure? It sometimes started vibrating too. Was that due to lack of lubrication?

2. I used G3 compound with a yellow pad. Am I supposed use two pads: One for polishing the car with the compound and one for removing the compound? I have another white feathery type pad which was very soft which is what I used to remove the polish.

3. What sort of sealant do I need to use after the polishing? Any recommendations? 

I have added some pics below. I am planning on having a go my Audi but I want to use a very light polish to remove the swirl marks. Can anybody recommend me a light polish plus some pads for that? I heard the scholl s20 is a good choice which does the polishing and sealing in one? A kit would be good would be even better


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Search the forum you will find all the info you need, also watch junkmans videos on youtube, get yourself on a polishing course thats close to where you live.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, Im must say its a big improvement from the photos, Vauxhall Red Paint has a bit of a
reputation for fading.

1. when i googled 'Moss Polisher' I got up two types there's a cheap type that you would get from the likes of Halfords but on their website show's they also do a Rotary. Im guessing when you said it vibrated its the orbital. First time i used a rotary i certainly found it get a little harder to control than the DA's i was used to in the beginning. Do you have a picture or a link to even one on google to show which it is?

2. G3 will be up to the job of cutting the dead oxidised layer off to reveal a better finish, after that id switch to something to feed the paint such as an oil rich polish. When your removing compound or polish its easier to do it with a microfibre and by hand rather than a separate pad in my opinion unless the pads are really quick to change. found some info from post number 8 in this post http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226556

Sealant or wax wise its a bit of a personal preference.

3. With Scholl S20 you can vary the level of cut with the pad you use so if you had a selection of cutting/polishing/finishing it would let you step upward threw the pads if your not getting the results you want.


----------



## norman1979 (Nov 24, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> Hi, Im must say its a big improvement from the photos, Vauxhall Red Paint has a bit of a
> reputation for fading.
> 
> 1. when i googled 'Moss Polisher' I got up two types there's a cheap type that you would get from the likes of Halfords but on their website show's they also do a Rotary. Im guessing when you said it vibrated its the orbital. First time i used a rotary i certainly found it get a little harder to control than the DA's i was used to in the beginning. Do you have a picture or a link to even one on google to show which it is?
> ...


Thanks Christian.

Its this one here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Car-Polisher-Buffer-Sander-With-9-180mm-Pads/1141086344

Not sure if its a Rotary or DA.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

norman1979 said:


> Thanks Christian.
> 
> Its this one here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Car-Polisher-Buffer-Sander-With-9-180mm-Pads/1141086344
> 
> Not sure if its a Rotary or DA.


Rotary :thumb:


----------

